# Prozac



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been suffering with DP for just over 3 months, I got depression which kicked off my DP. I was weaned off of Effexor (thank god) and I started Prozac 5 days ago, since then I have felt really down, depressed, anxiety and generally not wanting to do anything, (the DP has eased compared to what it was), but I just feel so bad in myself, is this normal when you first start taking Prozac? All I want to do is take a valium and lay down...... as I have heard your symptoms can worsen when you first take an SSRI like Prozac, please help...


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

prozac is one of the worst ones you can take its made primarly from posionous flouride


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

SSRI's are funny old things and people react in different ways to them. I take Citalapram and that makes things worse for the first 2 to 3 weeks before its starts helping. If the prozac side effects are getting really bad I would go back to your GP and see what can be done, but like Haras says dont just come off them without speaking with the doc.

Rich


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

well I don't feel too bad this evening, DP has eased tonight, I have been trying to get through to my psychiatrist which is difficult enough as it is, have only been taking it 5 days, hopefully I will get a call tomorrow, it could be that after 5 days it is too early to tell. I felt pretty horrible all day, I got my pajamas on at half four and the DP suddenly eased and I have a bit of identity, so may be able to watch the TV tonight. I hope I can wake up like this tomorrow morning (DP not gone, but easier), so maybe the Prozac is going to work, will see what GP/psychiatrist says tomorrow. Thanks for your help Rich (zippy!) R x


----------



## Anesthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

Prozac was also hell for me. Hated every minute of being on it and went off it quickly.


----------

